# Hurting



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

HURTING: 
To this Florida native 'Showcasing Florida' has become a way of life; payback for being so fortunate to be living in Paradise.
Unfortunately, due to injury, sharing must take a back-seat to recovery.
Early Sunday morning, 7/30/17, I, through no one's fault but my own, fell and hurt myself badly. I sustained multi-cuts, bruises, a black eye, and a sprained shoulder. My doctor has taken me off the boat for at least two weeks. What is 'HURTING' the most is not being able to share our adventures with fellow sportsmen/women. Hopefully, sooner that later, sharing our Paradise, our Florida, will once again become a reality.
In the mean time, I would like to share with you a short, action packed, video entitled 'Showcasing Florida 2017.' Join me as together we see, first hand, our Paradise on Earth:

https://youtu.be/CwQ7UjQCRqE

Hope to see you soon. 
Best to one & all! Bob Harbison


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

The OLE Damn it Man!
Dang captain! Wishing you a speedy recovery!

"GET'EM OFF THE BOTTOM"


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Hate to hear that Capt. I hope you get well soon. When we get older we can't handle them hard knocks like we use to.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Hope you heal up soon Bob ! Thanks for the video, always enjoy watching your trips !!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys! Your continuing support is now more important that ever. 
From the bottom of my heart I say...


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Head up Bob, you'll be back at em before you know it! 

On a positive note, just think of all the fish lives that's being spared! 

Wishing you a speedy recovery


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! Hope the fish do not over-populate.


----------



## lostsmenfive (May 31, 2009)

Speedy full recovery. I an wait two weeks - not any longer Ha Ha


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Mr H I know its hard to do what the Dr says,but some times they do know what they are talking about. You have been through worse so hang in there. When my wife gets over her cancer we are going to the keys and medera is where we planed our stop on the way down.We will get with you when we are down it might be around Feb or Mar.But I am getting me a signed hat. Get well soon. Tommy


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank again guys! That 2 weeks is going to be terrible. Guess, together, we will make it.
Sir, it will be an honor to met you & your wife.


----------



## Larrikin (May 7, 2012)

:hurt:
Get yourself healed up quickly Bob! Those fish will just have to wait a few weeks till they can have there picture made coming over the rail of the Fl Fisherman II. Sorry I missed you on my trip the end of June. It was a great trip.

Get well


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Relax, and heal up, hope your pain is reduced soon.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks guys! I really wanted to make that Tuesday trip. Was just a little to much for this old man. Hopefully, some day soon!


----------



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

I know how you feel sir, I tore my bicep tendon and had surgery three weeks ago. I have been sitting on my butt recovering this whole three weeks doing nothing but watching hunting and fishing shows. Honestly, I don't know if that was helping or hurting lol. Here's to hoping you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

As we speak the Florida Fisherman ll is leaving without me. I want to go so bad it 'hurts!'
Shoulder is slowly getting better. Want to make good & sure i am ready before hitting the water again. Best to one & all! Bob H.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

When I can't get out...I fish vicariously through tv shows


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*Proud to be Southern*

:thumbup:Thank you so much. Sir, that means so much to me. I feel like I am...


Florida is our Paradise on earth. To show-off our tropical wonderland is a dream come true. Thank you so much for being part of my, our, dream. 
Will be back ASAP. Bet! Bob H.


----------

